# Post catch routine



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I usually close the entrance for three days to start. There are a lot of variables when first hiving a swarm.


----------



## wissler (Jan 27, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> I usually close the entrance for three days to start. There are a lot of variables when first hiving a swarm.


Having caught 3 swarms earlier in the year and loosing 2, I finally wised up. If captured and placed in a nuc or hive body, use a queen Includer between the bottom board and hive body. I even used one when moving from Nuc to 10 fram box for a few weeks. If they were caught in a trap, leave them alone for 4 weeks until they have good comb, brood and pollen coming in. Use an Includer for a few weeks after transferring to a regular hive body.


----------

